# ribs,chicken,sausage,and boudin



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

after seeing those st. louis ribs this morning i got hungry. here are a few pics.oh ya i had to get a pot of black eye peas in they were good along with some cornbread mmmm!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Looks like some good eats,....


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice....I'm hungry now.....Looks good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks Delisious!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! What time is dinner?!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

DANG, that looks good!!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks outstanding!! Man,I've gotta learn how to cook some Black eye peas.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Making me hungry and I just ate!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, that looks awesome.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

I shoulda known better than opening a thread titled "ribs, chicken, sausage, and boudin" before lunch time. Looks great!


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Man that looks so good. Mmmmm


----------

